
Hummingbird Evolution Was Fast, but Is Slowing (2014) - Hooke
https://www.livescience.com/44593-first-hummingbird-evolutionary-tree.html
======
Myrmornis
Swifts (the ancestors of hummingbirds) are pretty cool birds of course -- e.g.
european species such as common and alpine are extremely fast and elegant
flyers -- in particular though I always find it interesting to see the way
some swift species will flutter briefly by flowers in treetops. It definitely
makes you wonder whether that behavior was present in the swift-hummingbird
ancestor (I haven't looked into whether anyone has mapped that behavior onto a
swift phylogeny -- let me know if you know!)

